# Snap-in window mullions/grilles



## pbradley_1 (Jan 2, 2006)

Has anyone made these and have any advice on how to do it? Thanks. Specifically I would like to make the tudor style that looks like a series of diamonds. I would fit these into wood casement windows.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Norm made snap in mullions on the NYW once. Try the website.


----------

